# приходившийся



## cyaxares_died

Что значит это слово в следующим контекстом? "Ее Муж, приходившийся нам дальним родственником, был на фронте."


----------



## Ptak

...who was related to us...

...who occured to be our distant relative.



> Что значит это слово в следующ*е*м контекст*е*?


----------



## Etcetera

I'd suggest something simpler, like: "Her husband, a distant relative of ours..."


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> I'd suggest something simpler, like: "Her husband, a distant relative of ours..."


Her husband, our distant cousin, ...


----------



## cyaxares_died

So actually "приходившийся" does not translate, except as "was", right?


----------



## Ptak

Another example:
_- Кем она тебе *приходится*?_
_- Сестрой мужа. / Она сестра моего мужа._


----------



## cyaxares_died

Большое спасибо.


----------



## Kolan

cyaxares_died said:


> Большое спасибо.


Слово это как раз переводится. Если для облегчения фразы его опустить, то перевод станет менее адекватным из-за потери логического акцента.


----------



## Hoax

Приходиться родственником– to be kin to smb.


----------



## Russianer

cyaxares_died said:


> Что значит это слово в следующим контекстом? "Ее Муж, приходившийся нам дальним родственником, был на фронте."


 
Во-первых, приходившийся означает "который был".
Во -вторых если речь о родственниках,то  не  "приходившийся", а "приходящийся", ведь о родстве не говорится в прошедшем времени, даже если он умер 100 лет назад,  он все равно будет являться родственником для своих родичей.

Если муж ныне в живых, то фразу можно сказать  : "Ее муж , который является нашим дальним родственником, был на фронте."

Если муж уже умер, то фраза может звучать так: 
"Её покойный муж -это наш дальний родственник,бывший на фронте. "


----------



## Ptak

russianer said:


> Во -вторых если речь о родственниках,то не "приходившийся", а "приходящийся", ведь о родстве не говорится в прошедшем времени


Ну почему же не говорится? Фраза, приведенная в начале топике, звучит совершенно нормально.



> Если муж уже умер, то фраза может звучать так:
> "Её покойный муж -это наш дальний родственник,бывший на фронте. "


Может, конечно, и так звучать, только у этой фразы другой смысл.


----------



## cyaxares_died

ptak said:


> Ну почему же не говорится? Фраза, приведенная в начале топике, звучит совершенно нормально.




Моя фраза из романа "Дар" Набокова. Я думаю что этот писатель действительно владел русском языком.


----------



## Russianer

Cyaxares died.
Если хотите ориентироваться на писателя Набокова, то можете изучать его стиль речи, но Набоков жил давно. 

А ведь развитие национального языка не стоит на месте,сменяются десятилетия и века, новые поколения людей сменяют старые, и язык и стилистика с течением времени и сменой поколений развиваются и изменяется: ведь если вы глянете книги на русском разных столетий,то например язык древнерусских летописей 15-го века на которым говорили в России в 15-м веке он и по стилистике и по словарному составу сильно отличается от того русского языка, на котором говорили во времена Пушкина в 19-м веке . А словарный состав русского языка и стилистика времен Пушкина начала 19-го века значительно отличается от словарного состава и стилистики русского языка времен Ленина и Набокова начала 20-го века. Современный русский язык по стилистике и составу тоже отличается от того языка, на котором говорили 100 лет назад.
Ведь развитие языка не стоит на месте, язык все время развивается, некоторые новые слова появляются, некоторые слова превращаются в устаревшие,исчезают, некоторые слова и выражения входят в моду, другие- выходят из моды,устаревают.


----------



## Ptak

Дело не в развитии языка. Просто прошедшее время в данной фразе обусловлено повествовательным стилем. Современный писатель вполне мог бы написать так же.


----------



## Maroseika

Язык Набоков абсолютно современен, не говоря уж о том, что - совершенен. И он сказал ровно то и так, что и как хотел сказать.
Прошедшее время причастия (приходившийся) необходимо потому, что речь идет о прошлом в терминах прошлого, и "приходящийся" в одном ряду с глаголами прошедшего времени выглядело бы неуместно, придавало бы ненужный оттенок причастности этого дальнего родственника ко времени рассказчика и к действию романа: в романе он больше никогда не упоминается, а ко времени повествования и "она" уже давным-давно умерла.


----------



## Russianer

maroseika said:


> Язык Набоков абсолютно современен.


 
Писатель Набоков умер в 1977 году.
С тех пор в России многое изменилось, появилось немало новых слов, 
особенно в сфере компьютерных технологий, да и не только.
В то же время многие слова популярные в России еще в начале 1980-х ,они в современной России вышли из моды , устарели.

Сейчас у нас 2008 год, язык Набокова - не современный стиль, многие его слова и выражения вышли из широкого употребления, если и не совсем устарели, то не совсем современны. 
А классический русский язык-это язык великого поэта Пушкина.
Ведь вклад Набокова в русскую литературу оценивается намного меньше, чем значение Пушкина. А набоковскую "Лолиту" и взгляды Набокова изложеные в Лолите значительная часть людей не принимают, и не одобряют многие мысли Набокова по данному вопросу.


----------



## Maroseika

russianer said:


> Писатель Набоков умер в 1977 году.
> С тех пор в России многое изменилось, появилось немало новых слов,
> особенно в сфере компьютерных технологий, да и не только.
> В то же время многие слова популярные в России еще в начале 1980-х ,они в современной России вышли из моды , устарели.


Да, несомненно, тексты Набоков сильно бы выиграли, оснасти он их современной компьютерной терминологией. С этим даже смешно спорить, и я не стану.
Но должен отметить, что в данной ветке речь идет не о лексике, а о синтаксисе, который с 30-х годов, слава богу, не изменился.
Набоков со снайперской точностью употребил причастие в прошедшем времени, и этого факта ничто не способно отменить.




> Сейчас у нас 2008 год, язык Набокова - не современный стиль, многие его слова и выражения вышли из широкого употребления, если и не совсем устарели, то не совсем современны.
> А классический русский язык-это язык великого поэта Пушкина.


Следует ли это понимать так, что язык Пушкина современнее, чем - Набокова?



> Ведь вклад Набокова в русскую литературу оценивается намного меньше, чем значение Пушкина. А набоковскую "Лолиту" и взгляды Набокова изложеные в Лолите значительная часть людей не принимают, и не одобряют многие мысли Набокова по данному вопросу.


Я бы никому не посоветовал посещать аукционы, на которых оцениваются вклады и значения писателей. Что же до "Лолиты", то нет ничего смехотворнее, чем приписывать автору какие-то там взгляды, да еще и "мысли по вопросу", излагаемые устами его героев. 
Мысли по вопросу - это к Кону или, прости господи, к Шахиджаняну, а за совершенно сопряженными русскими словами - к Набокову.


----------



## Russianer

maroseika said:


> .
> Набоков со снайперской точностью употребил причастие в прошедшем времени, и этого факта ничто не способно отменить.


 
Да хотя бы по его цитате "Ее Муж, приходившийся нам дальним родственником, был на фронте." уже можно сделать выводы о том, как он употребляет слова.
Если слово употреблено в прошедшем времени, то уже эту фразу могут понять так, что "Ее Муж, приходившийся (в прошлом, но ныне уже не приходящийся) нам дальним родственником, был на фронте." 
Эта фраза очень неточна, поскольку сразу возникнет вопрос:
"Приходившийся? Значит сейчас этот человек уже не их родственник, а чей-то другой? И чей же он родственник сейчас? " 
***************************************************


maroseika said:


> .
> Следует ли это понимать так, что язык Пушкина современнее, чем - Набокова?


 
Мною такого не говорилось. 
Пушкин -это классика, а классика и современность - это не одно и то же. Но то, что ,например язык современного русского писателя- сатирика Михаила Задорнова звучит намного современнее , чем язык умершего 30 лет назад писателя Набокова- это и так понятно.


----------



## Maroseika

Russianer said:


> Да хотя бы по его цитате "Ее Муж, приходившийся нам дальним родственником, был на фронте." уже можно сделать выводы о том, как он употребляет слова.
> 
> 
> 
> Из этой фразы следует, что "муж" либо умер, либо герою больше ничего о нем неизвестно. Употребить в этом случае причастие наст. вр. мог бы только совершенно глухой к языку составитель слов. Например, типа Задорнова.
> Фраза Набокова точна. Надо просто попытаться понять, что именно сказано, а не критиковать автора за то, что он не сказал того, что хотелось бы критику.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Я такого не говорил.
> Пушкин -это классика, а классика и современность - это не одно и то же. Но то, что ,например язык современного русского писателя- сатирика Михаила Задорнова звучит намного современнее , чем язык умершего 30 лет назад писателя Набокова- это и так понятно
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Боюсь, что как раз язык субъекта, которого вы гуманно именуете сатириком, назвать русским можно с большой натяжкой. Это пошлейший язык быдла, не более того. Впрочем, его язык не годится для сравнения и по другой, формальной причине: невозможно сравнивать язык письменный с языком устным - у них разные функции и разное устройство.
Click to expand...


----------



## Russianer

maroseika said:


> Боюсь, что как раз язык субъекта, которого вы гуманно именуете сатириком, назвать русским можно с большой натяжкой. Это пошлейший язык быдла, не более того.


 
Про пошлость- если вы о произведении "Лолита" Набокова?
Детям "Лолиту" читать ни в коем случае не рекомендовал бы, святостью и благочестием там в набоковской "Лолите" и не пахнет, зато пошлости в набоковской "Лолите" много, очень не понравилось. 
Думаю, что лучше уж Пушкина почитать, чем набоковскую "Лолиту".


----------



## coup de hache

russianer said:


> Если слово употреблено в прошедшем времени, то уже эту фразу могут понять так, что "Ее Муж, приходившийся (в прошлом, но ныне уже не приходящийся) нам дальним родственником, был на фронте."
> Эта фраза очень неточна, поскольку сразу возникнет вопрос:
> "Приходившийся? Значит сейчас этот человек уже не их родственник, а чей-то другой? И чей же он родственник сейчас? "
> .



То есть, если мы читаем фразу: "И он написал на доске слово, имевшее в конце три буквы "е" подряд - слово это было "длинношеее", то мы, согласно вашей логике, можем сделать вывод, что теперь это слово пишется не с тремя "е" на конце, а как-то по-другому?


----------



## Russianer

coup de hache said:


> То есть, если мы читаем фразу: "И он написал на доске слово, имевшее в конце три буквы "е" подряд - слово это было "длинношеее", то мы, согласно вашей логике, можем сделать вывод, что теперь это слово пишется не с тремя "е" на конце, а как-то по-другому?


 

Эту фразу можно сказать короче: 
"И он написал на доске: "длинношеее". 
Ну и что из этого? Мало ли какие слова и буквы в России школьники на досках и заборах пишут. Ведь среди надписей на заборах бывают и совсем нелитературные фразы.Это нехорошо.


----------



## Maroseika

russianer said:


> Про пошлость- если вы о произведении "Лолита" Набокова?
> Детям "Лолиту" читать ни в коем случае не рекомендовал бы, святостью и благочестием там в набоковской "Лолите" и не пахнет, зато пошлости в набоковской "Лолите" много, очень не понравилось.
> .


 "Аналитическую химию" детям тоже читать не стоит, равно как и "Анну Каренину" - там изменяют, это пошло.
Короче говоря, "Лолита" - не детская книжка. Что ж до пошлости и благочестия... Что ж, тут мне сказать нечего. Защищать от вас Набокова - смешно и бессмысленно. Если читатель в "Лолите" видит только гениталии, то проблема не в писателе, а в читателе.
Наслаждайтесь Задорновым - он современен и умеет говорить слово "компьютер".


----------



## coup de hache

russianer said:


> Эту фразу можно сказать короче:
> "И он написал на доске: "длинношеее".


Не могли бы вы ответить по существу вопроса, который я задал? Рассуждения о святости и благочестии литературных произведений и моральном облике школьников, пишущих на заборах и досках, на мой взгляд, не совсем для этого форума


----------



## Ptak

russianer said:


> Да хотя бы по его цитате "Ее Муж, приходившийся нам дальним родственником, был на фронте." уже можно сделать выводы о том, как он употребляет слова.
> Если слово употреблено в прошедшем времени, то уже эту фразу могут понять так, что "Ее Муж, приходившийся (в прошлом, но ныне уже не приходящийся) нам дальним родственником, был на фронте."
> Эта фраза очень неточна, поскольку сразу возникнет вопрос:
> "Приходившийся? Значит сейчас этот человек уже не их родственник, а чей-то другой? И чей же он родственник сейчас? "


Увы, выводы можно сделать не о Набокове и о том, как он употребляет слова, а о читателе, у которого возникает такой вопрос.

Фраза Набокова совершенно правильная.

А вот, кстати, "взглядов Набокова" в Лолите я тоже не заметила.


----------



## Kolan

Действительно, язык Пушкина не только более русский, чем язык Набокова, но и несравненно богаче, несмотря на то, что Набоков хронологически современнее. Но это не вина Набокова, это его беда. Язык его холодный, почти как неживой, застывший в фазе ранней спелости. 

Если за язык Пушкина принять лесные ягоды в лукошке, то язык Набокова - это в лучшем случае замороженный фрукт того же химического состава, или его восковой муляж. Мне его порою как-то даже неприятно читать, как будто я им давлюсь. Из его произведений же ничего не запоминается, ничего яркого не остается.

Проблема рассматриваемой фразы чрезвычайно тонкая и обязана своим существованием неполноте времен в РЯ, требующей контекстного заполнения. Средствами русской грамматики она не решается.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Действительно, язык Пушкина не только более русский, чем язык Набокова, но и несравненно богаче, несмотря на то, что Набоков хронологически современнее.


Простите, это ваше ощущение или результат статистических исследований? И что при этом понимается под богатством: "словарь" писателя или что-то еще? Если "словарь", то Пушкин, без сомнения, не конкурент ни Набокову, ни какому-нибудь Вершигоре - прозы написал маловато.
Если же - что-то еще, то что именно? И как это считать?





> Мне его порою как-то даже неприятно читать, как будто я им давлюсь. Из его произведений же ничего не запоминается, ничего яркого не остается.


Согласитесь, это очень субъективно. Мне вот, к примеру, много чего из Набокова запомнилось и стоит перед глазами: одно метание раненного зверя в финале "Лолиты" чего стоит! А из прозы Пушкина... Вот вам, например, что из нее запомнилось яркого?


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Простите, это ваше ощущение или результат статистических исследований? И что при этом понимается под богатством: "словарь" писателя или что-то еще? Если "словарь", то Пушкин, без сомнения, не конкурент ни Набокову, ни какому-нибудь Вершигоре - прозы написал маловато.
> Если же - что-то еще, то что именно? И как это считать?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Согласитесь, это очень субъективно. Мне вот, к примеру, много чего из Набокова запомнилось и стоит перед глазами: одно метание раненного зверя в финале "Лолиты" чего стоит! А из прозы Пушкина... Вот вам, например, что из нее запомнилось яркого?


Вы же понимаете, что писучесть писателя не является мерилом богатства его наследия. Да и как сравнивать, если один - и поэт, и прозаик, а другой - только "про заек"?


----------



## Maroseika

Конечно. Но ведь и речь - не о богатстве наследия, а о богатстве языка. И я спросил вас, как вы вычисляете это самое богатство у разных писателей для последующего сравнения.


----------



## bravo7

Kolan said:


> а другой - только "про заек"?


У Вас явный пробел по части Набокова. (либ.ру/Набоков/стихи.txt)


----------



## Maroseika

bravo7 said:


> У Вас явный пробел по части Набокова. (либ.ру/Набоков/стихи.txt)


Мда, я даже не обратил внимание на этот Колянов пассаж.
Одно "Бледное пламя" чего стоит - даром что на заграничном языке.


----------

